# Who has installed Dorbritz LCA ? Any pics ?



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I got mine in the mail a couple of weeks ago, so there are at least 10 more out there waiting to be installed.

Due to my current health situation I have not gotten around to do the install. However, I would like to see what others have done.

How do you set the alignment ?


TIA.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone ?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm interested to see before buying. :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i think johnny r32 has some but i dont think he installed them yet


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

my friend ordered a set but i havnt talked to him in a few weeks


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] put them on his car, they're rad! Great product and really helps out those who want to run serious camber. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> [email protected] put them on his car, they're rad! Great product and really helps out those who want to run serious camber. :thumbup::beer:


Cool! :thumbup: Any pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll see if he can get it on the lift for some snaps!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

my friend installed them right before H2O, and they are great. Ill see if he has any pics. the white MK5 that had the 4" lipped THs. 

he went from XL rears to AH2s, billstein sport struts, and those and its like night and day. just as low, way more lift, and greatly improved ride quality


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

blue bags said:


> my friend installed them right before H2O, and they are great. Ill see if he has any pics. the white MK5 that had the 4" lipped THs.
> 
> he went from XL rears to AH2s, billstein sport struts, and those and its like night and day. just as low, way more lift, and greatly improved ride quality


Bc of bag? Or just the strut?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

mkim said:


> Bc of bag? Or just the strut?


he was running a very aggressive wheel setup, and anyone who has XLs knows, even on a tame tucking wheel setup they pretty much suck as far as lift goes. so in his case his XLs needed to be at about 90PSI to just get the rear quarter off the tire. 

with AH2s they have more lift, so just as a guestimate say you might need 60PSI in an AH2 to achieve the same lift as 90 on an XL tapered setup. He originally switched to Dcups, stock LCA with his XL struts and they actually maxed out at full extension with only 60psi in the AH2 bags. 

Long story short, XL struts were to short to accommodate any other bag setup other than XLs. the dorbritz LCAs have wonderfully designed built in brackets so you can still achieve massive amounts of 'lows' since you dont need to run a lower bracket, get more lift, and a much more enjoyable ride, AND have no worries of rubbing your bag thats surrounded by sharp pieces of metal like a stock LCA.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

anyone know why there was a recall on these things?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Id guess either a failure was noticed or he didn't have enough liability?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

hyphytrain203 said:


> anyone know why there was a recall on these things?


as far as i know he just added a reinforcement to the lower portion


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'll see if he can get it on the lift for some snaps!


I gotta upload them!!

[email protected]


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Bump.. I want to see some ass draggin.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

The arms are on.

They needed a bit of modifying, but they aligned like the stock ones. 










They go much lower though.

I should have the car back in a couple of weeks


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> The arms are on.
> 
> They needed a bit of modifying, but they aligned like the stock ones.
> 
> ...


Sweet, looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> I should have the car back in a couple of weeks


What else is Spike doing to it?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Stage II and DSG tune


----------

